# What do you think?



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/bri_kitty/index.htm

Great site, nice and organized, has successfully bred ratties, but is *very* new. Not sure what to think at this point, I've never gotten babies from a breeder before, and am hoping to learn alot about how it all works!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

All i can say is do your research. I go to candi's rattery up here in Sacramento. i have also gone to Bleu royale Rattery. It looks like the breeder really has it together from that site! I like the lay out of it. The great thing about going to a breeder is that you get them from baby and hand raise them. Remeber to be patient with little ratties becuase they usually nibble alot at first LoL. She looks pretty good to me and I like that the rattery I go to has one of her sire's LoL


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks. I dont plan on getting any more babies just yet. Just looking around, im not in any rush, hehe.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Okay my opinion. Might be okay, but you will notice that Quinn is listed as a possible breeder but has unknown background. The RatZRealm rats have OFR parentage, which makes me nervous. Odd Fellowes Rattery has managed to get their hands on too many burmese rats and randomly sell them to anyone. Hence why burmese are everywhere now. The breeders in the UK of the burmese have very very strict rules about this. They are allowing very few rats into the USA and only to approved breeders, they are trying to keep the burmese pure and not ending up in petstores and backyard breeder programs if you know what I mean. There are huge penalties if a burmese rat gets bred when there's a pet-only contract and from what I have spoken to other breeders about, the USA as a whole could be penalized, so all breeders police the goings on with the burmese.

I don't like how this girl used to breed but now is official since she got breeder rats. She's too young and still in college. If I ever went to a breeder I would make sure I had pedigree up to 3-4 generations minimum that I could check out. Just my opinion.

I take in rescues and rehomes, and oops litter babies (handled from birth and extremely loving and socialized), so a breeder would really have to prove themselves to me before I took in a baby or 2.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you for the info! Im deff. going to keep looking around.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> The RatZRealm rats have OFR parentage, which makes me nervous. Odd Fellowes Rattery has managed to get their hands on too many burmese rats and randomly sell them to anyone. .


OFR is a reputable breeder, not sure why you would bash them.

*She flew over to the UK and imported the Burmese herself.* They are some of the best lines out there. 

She is active in the show community, and very much respected within the rat community in her area.

YES she sells her rats to other breeders -- but isn't it good that breeders have a reputable source to get rats from, rather than to have to start breeding pet store rats?! For instance they shipped burmese to RatzRealm so that they would have some good lines to work with, and I know for a fact that RatzRealm shipped Black Eyed Whites and Dwarfs from good lines up to the breeders in the NorthWest to work with as well.

If every rat bred is from good healthy lineage, ethical breeding practices are being followed, and every rat bred has a home... there is absolutely nothing wrong with reproducing a certain color, trait, etc.

My two cents.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> The breeders in the UK of the burmese have very very strict rules about this. They are allowing very few rats into the USA and only to approved breeders, they are trying to keep the burmese pure and not ending up in petstores and backyard breeder programs if you know what I mean. There are huge penalties if a burmese rat gets bred when there's a pet-only contract and from what I have spoken to other breeders about, the USA as a whole could be penalized, so all breeders police the goings on with the burmese.


Penalties? I've never gotten a rat from an approved breeder (just petstores and "backyard" breeders), but I've seen the contracts on various breeder's websites that a new owner has to sign. I didn't realize that there could be "penalities" to a nation as a whole; what does that mean, exactly?

I wish there was a breeder with Burmese & Siamese around here (WI)!


----------

